# [SOLVED] instalacja programu lazarus/fpc

## webmajsterek

chce zainstalowac program lazarus i fpc ( to kompilator pascala ) .

wpisuje  

emerge lazarus ( lub emerge fpc ) i mam taki komunikat 

```

localhost ~ # emerge lazarus

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) dev-lang/fpc-2.0.4 to /

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar MD5 ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ] * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar RMD160 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ] * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar SHA1 ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ] * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar SHA256 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ] * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar size ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ] * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ] * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ] * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ] * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ] * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ] * checking fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ] * checking fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/fpc-2.0.4/work

>>> Unpacking fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar to /var/tmp/portage/fpc-2.0.4/work

find: missing argument to `-exec'

!!! ERROR: dev-lang/fpc-2.0.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  fpc-2.0.4.ebuild, line 43:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

jak obejsc taki blad ??   nie chial bym instalowac recznie pakietow  bo potem dzieja sie dziwne sprawy z zaleznosciami ( lazarus wymaga innych datkowych bibliotek )

----------

## argasek

W ebuildzie jest bug. Nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale chodzi chyba o brak ';' na końcu w linijce z find. man find i zrób sobie poprawionego ebuilda, poprawka jest trywialna, ale robiłem ją nie na swoim komputerze, więc nie mam jak wystawić gotowca.

----------

## webmajsterek

 *argasek wrote:*   

> W ebuildzie jest bug. Nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale chodzi chyba o brak ';' na końcu w linijce z find. man find i zrób sobie poprawionego ebuilda, poprawka jest trywialna, ale robiłem ją nie na swoim komputerze, więc nie mam jak wystawić gotowca.

 

a nadla nie dziala 

dodalem srednik  na koncu 43 liniki ( z fund ) . i zmil sie rozmiar pliku . wiec tak zrobilem zeby plik miale 4206 bajtow ale wtedy hash pliku sie nie zgadza i nadal nie moge zainstalowac paczki .

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/fpc-2.0.4 to /

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar MD5  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ o

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                          [ o

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                            [ o

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                          [ o

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                            [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                               [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                               [ o

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                [ !

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/dev-lang/fpc/fpc-2.0.4.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 4210

!!! Expected: 4206

localhost fpc # nano fpc-2.0.4.ebuild 

localhost fpc # emerge fpc

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-lang/fpc-2.0.4 to /

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar MD5  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ o

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                          [ o

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                            [ o

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                          [ o

 * fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                            [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                               [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                             [ o

 * fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                               [ o

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                [ !

!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/dev-lang/fpc/fpc-2.0.4.ebuild

!!! Reason: Failed on MD5 verification

!!! Got: 5b17ebc23720bece1afb1c2b3e40b17b

!!! Expected: 3408da01e66782a1905f327e83a1d8e0

-----------

jak teraz porawic ta sume kontrolna ??

----------

## argasek

Primo, zmienionego ebuilda umieść w overlayu. Secundo, ebuild =nazwapakietu-wersja digest

----------

## milu

@webmajsterek: Zacznij pisać zgodnie z zasadami pisowni komputerowej i z zachowaniem zasad zawartych w apelu!! To nie pierwszy post który nie zachowuje tych zasad. Dodatkowo zanim klikniesz wyślij przeczytaj go raz jeszcze - pełno w nim czeskich błędów - to aż razi.

----------

## piotrus-_-pan

Witam, mam ten sam problem jednak nie moge sobie z nim poradzic

to jest ta linijka z find

```
   find "${S}" -name Makefile -exec sed -i -e 's/ -Xs / /g' {} + || die
```

niestety gdzie nie wstawie srednika dalej jest ten sam blad

po edycji pliku robie oczywiscie

```
ebuild fpc-2.0.4.ebuild digest
```

i wywala te bledy

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fpcbuild-2.0.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/fpc-2.0.4/work

>>> Unpacking fpc-2.0.4.i386-linux.tar to /var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/fpc-2.0.4/work

find: missing argument to `-exec'

!!! ERROR: dev-lang/fpc-2.0.4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1568:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  fpc-2.0.4.ebuild, line 43:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage'

```

prosze o podpowiedz w ktorym miejscu wstawic ten srednik i co robic dalej

prosze o pomoc

pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish.

```

find "${S}" -name Makefile -exec sed -i -e 's/ -Xs / /g' {} \; || die

```

should do the job.

----------

## piotrus-_-pan

wielkie wielki dzieki, juz wszystko szumi

pozdrawiam

----------

## argasek

Zakładam, że problem jest rozwiązany, więc pozwoliłem sobie w imieniu autora wątku dać [SOLVED].

----------

